# John Dorey filet



## riverrun (Nov 14, 2001)

I just recently found this fish filet called John Dorey, i do relize it has been around for several hundred years but, I decided to try it and loved the flavor and the texture of the fish. I know that it is somewhat related to the monkfish being that it's ugly but the flesh was awesome. My Question is where did they get the name John Dorey for the fish? :beer:


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

not related to monk. Also known as Saint Pierre or St Peters fish. Legend says it was picked up by Peter and marked with his print on both sides of the fish. 

Very good stuff, have no idea the roots of john dory though-unless referring the boats used to catch em. 

fwiw, danny


----------



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

Its a local fish for us and highly prized. Its often caught in Sydney harbour by amateur fisherman. But I have no idea why its called John Dory.

But we do have a saying down here when you don't understnad another persons behavior ... "What's the story John Dory"


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

If this is the same fish I am thinking of, I heard a few years back that they have an exceptionally long life span. They can get to be as old as 120 years. 

I've never eaten one but just knowing it has been around that long it seem such a sad ending, fried on someone's plate. 

Jock


----------



## chefpeter (Feb 1, 2005)

various english dictionaries indicate that john dory is a corruption of the french jaune doree which means golden yellow which just about describes its colour in European waters


----------

